
Graphic Design Is About to Be Upended by AI - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/story/when-websites-design-themselves/?mbid=social_tw_backchannel
======
camillomiller
As a tech journalist (and web designer on the side), I‘m sick and tired of
this “AI will disrupt x, y or z” idiocy. Especially when AI means “heavily
scripted automated services”.

Designers, including for the Web, won’t be replaced by machine any soon.
Companies value spending money on someone who knows how to best present their
content and takes care of “all that techical stuff”.

For simple websites, without much dynamic content, it’s relatively cheap to
hire someone good instead of using a service spitting out the nth Wix clone;
for more high impact websites, forget about it: it‘s a strategic asset and you
will have entire teams on it. Shall they automate part of their job and
optimize it? Sure, they already do. And AI has nothing to do with it.

